# CMSes



## poohbear26602 (Mar 8, 2008)

Im looking for a CMS that allows for the easy creation and hosting of blogs. Any reccomendations? I was looking at Drupal and mambo, but they seem to be getting cruddy reviews..


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Me and someone else has already answered this post in the other section. Please don't double post in other topics before you have waited to see if anyone answers the first.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

From what I've seen and through my own experiences, I would recommend Drupal. Their main concern is security. It's also easy to use, but does take a bit to get the hang of. I wouldn't use Mambo for various reasons. Joomla is basically the same as Mambo, but some developers took Mambo and turned it into Joomla. There's also PHP-Nuke and Post-Nuke, but the last time I looked at them, they had security problems left and right. 



Sc0tt said:


> Me and someone else has already answered this post in the other section. Please don't double post in other topics before you have waited to see if anyone answers the first.


That thread was asking for help on finding the right software, "CMS" was never mentioned until you posted. Also, please refrain from posting such things as "Please don't double post in other topics before you have waited to see if anyone answers the first". We have staff to handle such things, allow them to do so.


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

I can recommend joomla. Its easy to use and very flexible.

Try http://joomla.org for the basic information and download and a goo tip is to use http://extensions.joomla.org/ when you need some module, component or plugin.

Mambo was one of the fist CMS I tried and I must say it has turned out great as the development has continued into the present joomla 1.0.15 and 1.5.2

Its worth a try!


----------

